# Slam Dunk the movie by Inoue Takehiko



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2021)

The creator of Slam Dunk is actually penning and directing a new movie for Slam Dunk and nobody made a thread for this. 
What's wrong with you guys.

From ANN
Among the listed staff members are character designer/animation director Yasuyuki Ebara (Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress) and technical directors Katsuhiko Kitada (Attack on Titan episodes, Major: Yūjō no Winning Shot), Naoki Miyahara (Digimon Adventure, Popin Q), Toshio Ōhashi (LayereD Stories 0), and Yū Kamatani (Looking for Magical DoReMi, Precure Super Stars!).

Daiki Nakazawa is directing the CG, and Yūta Ogura is producing the CG. Kazuo Ogura is directing the art. Yota Tsuruoka is directing the sound with Koji Kasamatsu.


This might be the best sports anime in the making.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2021)

Hope it gets a wide western release.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> The creator of Slam Dunk is actually penning and directing a new movie for Slam Dunk and nobody made a thread for this.
> What's wrong with you guys.
> 
> From ANN
> ...


I'm pretty sure an update was made to the general Slam Dunk page in the "off air" section

Inoue writing and directing is interesting. I thought we might get some sort of adaption of the skipped Interhigh arc (fuck Toei), but now it might end up being a true sequel.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2021)

I love Toei


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I love Toei


Can you defend them not animating the last chunk of a long ongoing highly influential best selling manga more than once when they'd already went and made 100 eps including filler?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Can you defend them not animating the last chunk of a long ongoing highly influential best selling manga more than once when they'd already went and made 100 eps including filler?


Not the hottest commodity anymore.


----------



## Altace (Aug 14, 2021)

Never finished the anime because...well Toei can't do long running Shonens for shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2021)

Why isnt this man finishing Real and Vagabond instead?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 15, 2021)

Hopefully this move will be a sequal kinda felt the manga ended abruptly with more to expand


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2021)

Where tf is my REAL chapter?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 15, 2021)

How the hell are people complaining when Inoue is literally making a whole movie for you..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2021)

Haohmaru said:


> How the hell are people complaining when Inoue is literally making a whole movie for you..



Because it's not what they want. It's weird how some people think that these authors are slaves to their work and aren't allowed to follow other passions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicucha (Sep 20, 2022)

Is this the only thread for the movie?
Here's a trailer:


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Sep 20, 2022)

Is this still popular?


----------



## vicucha (Sep 20, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Is this still popular?



I'm not sure how to answer this. This is an anime from the 80s so ofc it won't be as popular as something more recent. And sure, it's not like it ever was DBZ level of popular (I don't think any sport anime ever gets as popular the battle shonens can) but it's still one of the most reknown sport anime there have been, especially from that time. It also had a lasting impact on anyone that followed it hence the movie.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2022)

vicucha said:


> I'm not sure how to answer this. This is an anime from the 80s so ofc it won't be as popular as something more recent. And sure, it's not like it ever was DBZ level of popular (I don't think any sport anime ever gets as popular the battle shonens can) but it's still one of the most reknown sport anime there have been, especially from that time. It also had a lasting impact on anyone that followed it hence the movie.


It's from the 90s and is just about literally the reason why basketball is popular there. It has sold well over 120 million copies domestically, compare that to Naruto that needed almost double the volume count to hit similar levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Supreme Being (Sep 20, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's from the 90s and is just about literally the reason why basketball is popular there. It has sold well over 120 million copies domestically, compare that to Naruto that needed almost double the volume count to hit similar levels.


Yeah people don't understand how massively popular Slam Dunk was in the 90's. Like it took up the torch of fucking Dragonball of all things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2022)

Cast replaced:
Subaru Kimura as Hanamichi Sakuragi
Shinichiro Kamio as Kaede Rukawa
Kenta Miyake as Takenori Akagi
Shugo Nakamura as Ryota Miyagi
Jun Kasama as Hisashi Mitsui

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 4, 2022)

Is this movie just one random match against someone for the InterHigh arc?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2022)

Full CG ? lets see how it goes.


----------



## vicucha (Nov 4, 2022)

I really don't like the CG  It's not so much how it looks but how it moves that throws me off.
Yes, I wished to see SD to be animated again even as a reboot because I love it but it gets very hard to watch animation that old nowadays. But this is like the other extreme.
And now there's been voice actor changes as well (I did notice in the trailer the voice didn't sound familiar at all). All five of them??? 
IDK, I think I'll still watch it but I can't say I'm not worried and deeply disappointed by all these news.



> Is this movie just one random match against someone for the InterHigh arc?



Some people say it's the last arc from the manga that never made it the anime.

ETA: What worries me is that this movie might be a downright failure at sparkling interest in the franchise again. If it's bad, bye bye to any hope for SD being remade or anything.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2022)

That CGI is disappointing but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## The Supreme Being (Nov 6, 2022)

Is this movie the Sannoh match?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2022)

Haohmaru said:


> How the hell are people complaining when Inoue is literally making a whole movie for you..


Ok this backfired on me. What the fuck was Inoue thinking when making this movie. This looks terrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicucha (Nov 7, 2022)

Yeah, its only saving grace so far has been Inoue's involvement but it also leaves you wondering WTH?
I could understand the CG thing being experimentation, even though it really doesn't seem to look that good. But, I'm really surprised by the VA changes. Does anyone know if this was one of those cases of the author having a strong dislike for the original anime?


----------



## The Supreme Being (Nov 7, 2022)

I just want a Slam Dunk anime revival showing the national tournament.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2022)

vicucha said:


> Yeah, its only saving grace so far has been Inoue's involvement but it also leaves you wondering WTH?
> I could understand the CG thing being experimentation, even though it really doesn't seem to look that good. But, I'm really surprised by the VA changes. Does anyone know if this was one of those cases of the author having a strong dislike for the original anime?


Maybe it has to do with the old VA's being 50+ by now..


----------



## vicucha (Nov 7, 2022)

Mitsui's VA is the same as Byakuya's and he had no problem returning to Bleach.
I'll go and check which ones _aren't_ still working.
If it were only a few I would argue scheduling issues but the whole team seems more like on purpose.

*EDA: *I just checked and all of them worked on at least one 2022 project and some even more than one. Only two of them seem to voicing only old men. The others are still voicing young men and some even in pretty well known franchises.
So, sure, they may have preferred to have newer younger VAs but it wasn't because the previous one are too old to do it.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## The Supreme Being (Nov 19, 2022)

Is this the Sannoh match?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 22, 2022)

I see what looks like long hair Mitsui so I guess not?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 23, 2022)

RIP

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 23, 2022)

bro the whole movie is CGI

this is the best they can do? pathetic.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 23, 2022)

It's kind of hard to accept that more and more movies for anime are going to be mostly CGI for the character models instead of being hand-drawn. The CGI + anime style looks jarring on the eyes, for some reason.

Probably because character models don't move well as you'd expect for a 3D animated movie...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2022)

*Spoiler*: _from the movie_ 



last minute of Sannoh game


----------



## Rizaadxn (Dec 4, 2022)

Not a fan of CGI anime and I doubt I ever will be. The Japanese just can't get it right. They seriously need to take notes from Into the Spider-Verse and Arcane, and start upping the budget and production time but that will never happen. 


shieldbounce said:


> It's kind of hard to accept that more and more movies for anime are going to be mostly CGI for the character models instead of being hand-drawn.


Yup. That's the sad reality...


----------



## vicucha (Dec 4, 2022)

Yeah, for once western animation surpasses Japanese anime in that regard. It looks more like a video game than an anime or animated movie for me.
I guess I should be glad we're even getting this in the first place, oh well.

ETA: Although, Chainsawman is pretty good now that I think about, so it's not that Japan is incapable of pulling it off. Sure, it has some moments I still find uncanny but overall, I don't feel like the CG parts ruin it. I wish the Slam Dunk movie looked more like that. Maybe the lightining has something to do with it? The movie look pretty bright and I'm no expert but I've heard that darker scenes help the CG look better.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## The Supreme Being (Dec 5, 2022)

Hopefully this leads to a new Slam Dunk anime that cover the National tournament.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 11, 2022)

Just saw the movie.

This was my first experience with anything Slam Dunk related as I have not read the manga or watched any previous anime series. And I really enjoyed it!

Doesn’t seem like the entire movie is CGI (unless Toei has managed to make some very convincing 2D looking models), but all the basketball match scenes are fully CGI rendered.
Toei must’ve spent a lot of money on the CGI because the match looked amazing from start to finish. Great looking character models and really fluid animation as well.

As I mentioned, I didn’t know anything about the characters or their backgrounds, but the movie does a rather good job at developing and presenting each of the main cast players. So even for someone who’s getting into Slam Dunk for the first time you wouldn’t be left wondering what’s happening.

Dunno about what hardcore fans would think about the movie, but I personally enjoyed it a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 11, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Just saw the movie.
> 
> This was my first experience with anything Slam Dunk related as I have not read the manga or watched any previous anime series. And I really enjoyed it!
> 
> ...


How does it compare to Super Hero's CGI?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> How does it compare to Super Hero's CGI?


Totally different products with different content to compare... but I’d say it’s about as fluid as something as realistic as basketball anime could get.

During the match there were no instances where I felt like the models or movements were off tbh 

I’d say the CGI production was as good as Super Hero’s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicucha (Dec 12, 2022)

Where did you watch it? In theatres?


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 12, 2022)

Japanese loves cgi


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## MShadows (Dec 27, 2022)

vicucha said:


> Where did you watch it? In theatres?


Yup


----------

